
Government Failures (2017) [audio] - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxmXeLEcs9s
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I am neither for nor against big government, either foreign or
domestic. I think that a better title for this video should be "When, where
and how a Bureaucracy fails, compared to free markets, especially in customer
service, with a concrete example of the PA DMV."

The example of the PA DMV starts at around 24:30.

Excerpt:

"Imagine that you have to buy a screwdriver, and you go to Home Depot, and you
say 'Hello I'd like to buy a screwdriver', and they say to you, 'Well, you'll
need to fill out from DL-60A / DL-60R or obtain form DL-143'..."

